# Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten



## coco1811 (7. Oktober 2014)

*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal einen Thread erstellen, in dem die OC Ergebnisse der o.g. Karte zusammengeführt werden.
Da ich mich selbst nicht so gut mit dem Thema auskenne, hätte ich auch noch ein paar Fragen.
Ich habe bei meiner Karte einen scheinbar relativ schlechten ASIC Wert von "nur" 62,7. Viele hier im Forum schreiben diesem Wert aber auch keinen so großen Stellenwert zu.
Bei dem GPU Takt habe ich mich etwas hochgetastet und bei +150 MHz läuft der Valley Benchmark immer noch ohne Probleme durch, die Karte taktet dann auf 1504 Mhz. Mit welcher Software, außer Spielen, kann ich die Karte denn noch auf Stabilität testen. Die Leistung reicht mir im Moment auch ohne Übertakten, meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob es sinnvoll ist eine Karte von Anfang an höher zu belasten oder geht das auch später noch genauso gut, wenn die Karte schon ein paar Betriebsstunden drauf hat?


----------



## IAndyI (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

ich habe die windforce 3x OC mit einem standard takt von 1253mhz.. von sich aus taktet sie sich auf 1304.. aber egal...

meine gtx970 lief ca 1 stunde stock und seit dem läuft sie auf 1540mhz gpu takt. und meiner meinung nach ist der beste test das zocken...  laut 3dmark würde sie sogar mit 1593mhz laufen aber ingame schafft sie das einfach nicht.. also wie gesagt meiner meinung nach ist zocken der beste test da die karte unterschiedlich beansprucht wird.


----------



## coco1811 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hast du an der Spannung etwas verändert? Ich habe nämlich nur den Core Clock um 150 MHz erhöht ohne was an der Spannung zu ändern und das kam mir selbst als Laie schon "gut" vor.


----------



## IAndyI (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

die spannung habe ich auf +87 gedrückt, ohne rum zu testen. müsste ich mal schauen wie weit ich noch runter kann ^^
die taktraten sind denke ich mal schon gut ohne die spannung erhöhen zu müssen.
ich denke mal da sind die unterschiede zwichen einer windforce 3x und G1 gaming ^^
so wie meine ist reicht sie mir vollkommen aus zum zocken gpu 1540mhz & mem 2001mhz die temperaturen sind maximal 59°C beim zocken

hab jetzt die spannung mal auf +50 gemacht da die karte bei +40 abgeschmiert ist   mal schauen was das bei den temperaturen ausmacht


----------



## Darkscream (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Wenn Crysis3 hast würde ich das mal eine Stunde zocken, nach meiner Erfahrung ist es eines der Spiele die als erstes murren.
Ich nehme es immer um auf Stabilität zu prüfen. Da gibt es Benchmarks die vertragen glatte 50MHz mehr.


----------



## coco1811 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Gut dann muss ich wohl mal mit Crysis testen, falls es da stabil läuft, sind 1504 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung ganz gut oder?


----------



## coco1811 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Sowohl 3D Mark Firestrike als auch Crysis 3 funzen ohne Probleme, echt nicht schlecht, hätte vor allem nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach ist mit dem OC.
So lange ich die Spannung nicht erhöhe, kann dabei auch nichts kaputt gehen oder?


----------



## Venom89 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



IAndyI schrieb:


> ich denke mal da sind die unterschiede zwichen einer windforce 3x und G1 gaming ^^


 
Nö da gibt es mehr:

- hat keine Backplate
- hat nur 4 statt 8 Heatpipes
- ein anderes Design an der Front (Lack leicht schwärzer), Lüfter selbst scheinen dieselben zu sein (Lüftersticker bei der Windforce nur ein billiger Aufklebesticker)
- Front/Kühlerrahmen besteht nicht aus Metall
- ist 2mm kürzer (310mm statt 312mm)
- hat einen niedrigeren Core/Boostclock (eventuell hat G1 mehr selektierte Chips und somit höheres Übertaktungspotenzial)
- andere Produktverpackung
- ist günstiger


----------



## coco1811 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hat sonst niemand hier Erfahrungen mit der Gigabyte beim Übertakten?


----------



## Crush4r (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

@coco1811

ich werde unter umständen nochmal einen ausführlichen test in form von takt, temperatur, benchmarks und weitere fragen machen sobald die karte kommt. bei grafikkarten habe ich mir mit den jahren angewöhnt diese auf herz und nieren zu testen , und sollte etwas dran sein, dann gehn die halt zurück. da ich aber eh teste, kann ich es auch in schrift form öffentlich machen. dann kann ich eventuell die anderen bestätigen das die meisten G1 1,5ghz+ packen. außer ich erwische ein montagsmodell.


----------



## Venom89 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



> dann kann ich eventuell die anderen bestätigen das die meisten G1 1,5ghz+ packen.



Nein stimmt packt meine auch


----------



## shawn89 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Meine G1 läuft auf 1520Mhz Core und 8000Mhz Speicher stabil ohne Spannung zu erhöhen. Der kritischste Test bei mir ist immer BF4, aber da habe ich nur mal 1-2 Runden gespielt, da ich all meine Gaming-Zeit gerade in Shadow of Mordor stecke  . Bis jetzt keine Abstürze auf diesem Takt, jedoch kann ich nicht viel Höher gehen.


----------



## coco1811 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Crush4r schrieb:


> @coco1811
> 
> ich werde unter umständen nochmal einen ausführlichen test in form von takt, temperatur, benchmarks und weitere fragen machen sobald die karte kommt. bei grafikkarten habe ich mir mit den jahren angewöhnt diese auf herz und nieren zu testen , und sollte etwas dran sein, dann gehn die halt zurück. da ich aber eh teste, kann ich es auch in schrift form öffentlich machen. dann kann ich eventuell die anderen bestätigen das die meisten G1 1,5ghz+ packen. außer ich erwische ein montagsmodell.


 
Das wäre super, Dankeschön!

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht weiter getestet, das nehme ich später mal in Angriff.


----------



## coco1811 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Kurzes Update:

Wenn man den Takt um +170 MHz erhöht boostet die Karte bis auf 1524 MHz. Der Valleybenchmark läuft zwar ohne Probleme aber BF4 stürzt direkt ab.
Bei einer Erhöhung um +150 MHz und einem daraus resultierenden Boosttakt von 1504 MHz läuft die Karte bis jetzt komplett stabil.
An der Spannung habe ich bisher nichts verändert.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Oktober 2014)

Valley lässt bei mir auch einiges durchgehen, da ist BF4 deutlich empfindlicher.


----------



## coco1811 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ok ich muss meine Aussage zurückziehen. Bei Mittelerde ist mir der Treiber abgestürzt. Danach habe ich mit +130 MHz weitergetestet und bis jetzt läuft das ohne Problem. An die Spannungserhöhung traue ich mich nicht so ganz dran. Habe Angst das dann was an der Karte kaputtgehen könnte, außerdem reicht mir momentan auch die Leistung ohne OC.


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

spannung braucht man bei der eigendlich auch nicht erhöhen. die ist bei der gigabyte schon werksseitig ziemlich weit oben


----------



## coco1811 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ok, ich dachte zunächst eigentlich, dass meine Karte trotz des geringen ASCI Wert ganz gut OC mitmacht, aber dann packt sie die 1,5 GHz Grenze ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen wohl nicht. 
Oder ist der Treiber bei Mittelerde aus einem anderen Grund abgestürzt? Zu dem Zeitpunkt stand die Karte bei 1504 MHz Boosttakt, komischerweise ist sie aber in einem Menü abgeschmiert. Battlefield ist auf dem Takt stabil gelaufen, da habe ich allerdings nur eine halbe Stunde getestet.

Die Karte von *shawn89* schafft ja 1520 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung in Mittelerde. Wie hoch ist denn dein ASCI Wert?


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

der ASIC ist eigendlich zu vernachlässigen, die chips sind halt nie exakt gleich. die einen packen die 1,5ghz ohne probleme. bei den anderen muss man etwas nachhelfen


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Bioshock Infinite hat sich bei meiner 670 auch häufig recht nervig gezeigt da kam dann recht schnell nen Absturz des Spiels.


----------



## coco1811 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich hätte mal eine generelle Frage zum OC.
Mittlerweile hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass meine Karte wohl nicht so stark ist wie die meisten G1 hier. BF4 läuft zwar stable mit mehr als 1500 MHz, aber bei Mittelerde musste ich auf 1494 MHz runtergehen. Ob es nun damit stabil läuft, wird sich noch zeigen.

Nun die Frage: Übertakten führt ja zu einer kürzeren Lebensdauer der Grafikkarte. Ist das auch in meinem Fall so, ich erhöhe nur das Powertarget und den Chiptakt. Die Spannung bleibt bei mir unberührt. Und wenn ja, wie gravierend ist die zusätzliche Belastung für die Karte? 

Kurz noch Offtopic: Bei meiner alten GTX 780 ist die Karte immer mit einem viel höheren Powerwert gelaufen, wenn ich beispielsweise BF 4 gespielt habe, ist der Wert immer größer als 90% gewesen. Jetzt bei der GTX 970 pendelt er immer so bei 60-70 vll auch mal bei 80% herum. Heißt das, das die Karte mit viel weniger Strom das gleiche leistet?


----------



## facehugger (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Nun die Frage: Übertakten führt ja zu einer kürzeren Lebensdauer der Grafikkarte. Ist das auch in meinem Fall so, ich erhöhe nur das Powertarget und den Chiptakt. Die Spannung bleibt bei mir unberührt. Und wenn ja, wie gravierend ist die zusätzliche Belastung für die Karte?


Nuja, solang du die Finger von der Spannung lässt, nimmt dir die Karte ein wenig OC nicht allzu krumm. Meine letzten Grakas (GTX275/GTX480 und jetzt GTX670) sind über Jahre hinweg problemlos mit mehr Takt gelaufen als vom Werk vorgesehen. Natürlich bestätigen Ausnahmen immer die Regel, aber ich habe Kollegen/Freunde/Bekannte, deren Karten trotz Übertaktung seit über 5 Jahren problemlos ihren Dienst tun.

Hängt natürlich auch immer vom jeweiligen Chip ab, Pech kann man(n) mit jedem Modell/Boardpartner in Sachen Lebensdauer haben...

Gruß


----------



## coco1811 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ja so in etwa dachte ich mir das auch schon. Schließlich müssen die Karten ja auch stabil laufen, ein bisschen Spielraum bleibt da ja immer, wobei das bei den Maxwell Karten ja schon deutlich mehr ist wie es scheint. Schließlich hat die G1 ja schon einen um +150 MHz (Boost) gegenüber der Referenz übertaktet und die meisten hier können darauf noch einmal +150 draufpacken. 
Wenn ich beim Afterburner ein Profil erstelle mit 112% Powertarget und +140 MHz Coreclock, kann ich das dann einfach so 24/7 laufen lassen? Also sofern es stable läuft? Im Idle taktet die Karte ja normal runter auf 135 MHz.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Warum nehmen den alle Valley, obwohl Heaven doch mehr fordert ??


----------



## interpo21 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

ich habe den coreclock jetzt auf +122 und läuft stabil. was habt ihr denn so beim memory clock eingestellt, und was bringt mir das?

ich übertakte mit msi afterburner


----------



## coco1811 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Meine scheint ja nicht so gut zu takten und ich habe +140 MHz beim Coreclock. Aso geht bei dir da bestimmt noch was. Den Speicher wollte ich nicht anrühren. Ich hatte den mal bei ner R9 270 übertaktet und die ist mir dabei abgeschmiert, daraufhin meinte einer hier aus dem Forum, dass der Speicher da ganz schnell über den Jordan gehen kann.


----------



## interpo21 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

also +140 macht meine schon nicht mehr mit, dann gibts bei 3dmark11 n treiberporblem. aber bei heaven läuft der so durch damit.


----------



## facehugger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



interpo21 schrieb:


> also +140 macht meine schon nicht mehr mit, dann gibts bei 3dmark11 n treiberporblem. aber bei heaven läuft der so durch damit.


Nicht die fordernden Games auf max vergessen, oder daddelst du Benchmarks...

Gruß


----------



## interpo21 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

bei den games ist alles gut, das spiel was am meisten fordert bei mir ist sniper elite 3 und da ist alles gut.


----------



## coco1811 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



interpo21 schrieb:


> also +140 macht meine schon nicht mehr mit, dann gibts bei 3dmark11 n treiberporblem. aber bei heaven läuft der so durch damit.


 
Ich hatte mal den 3D Mark Firestrike getestet, der lief aber sogar mit +150 MHz


----------



## facehugger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



interpo21 schrieb:


> bei den games ist alles gut, das spiel was am meisten fordert bei mir ist sniper elite 3 und da ist alles gut.


Am empfindlichsten auf zuviel OC reagieren meines Wissens nach Crysis sowie BF3/4...

Gruß


----------



## Berserkervmax (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

ASIC 62,3% 

Der Wert hat rein garnix mit dem Max Takt zu tun !
Mittelerde 1560Mhz Boost takt  ( Schwankt zwischen 1545- 1560Mhz)

Die Karte geht mit Voller Kühlung , also ALLE Gehäuselüfter 10 Stück  Vollgas und GK Lüfter Vollgas um die 1620MHZ im Boost @67°C GPU / 29°C  System 
Getesten mit BF4  - Aber das ist mir zu viel Lärm !
Ob die 1600Mhz so richtig stabil sind bezweifel ich , aber BF4 ist nicht abgestützt. 
Außerdem.
Ob ich jetzt 120FPS leise oder 124FPS mit Kraval habe...da nehm ich dann leise..

Ich lasse die Karte mit 70% Power Limit  laufen was ca. 170Watt entspricht. (100% = 250Watt !) 
Temp Limit unverändert bei 79°C
Core +122Mhz
Mem +450Mhz
Damit taktet die Karte um die 1450- 1470 Mhz im Boost unter normalen Bedingungen. 

Selber ne Lüfter Kurve gebaut mit Afterburner 
30% -40°C
44% -55°C
55% -65°C
65% -75°C

Durch die Power Begrenzung und die Lüfter Kurve ist die Karte sehr Leise.
Nicht So leise wie meine vorherige Karte  , eine Asus 670 gtx DC2 , die zu den sehr leisen Karten gehört , aber es ist OK.
Auch habe ich damit so gut wie kein Spulenpfeifen , außer bei 400FPS im MSI Kombustor.
Das einzige was einwenig unschön ist die min. Lüfter Drehzahl von 34% ..bei 35°C GPU Temp...aber ich hoffe auf ein neues Bios ...
Sonst bau ich mir was das die Lüfter Spannung reduziert..2 Dioden in Reihe vor die Lüfter  oder so...


----------



## Berserkervmax (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Test mit so allem was ich habe

+87Mv GPU Vcore
+180Mhz = 1580Mhz Boost stabil mit allem
+450 GPU Ram

Alles über +180Mhz / 1580Mhz Boost , führt hin und wieder zum GK Treiber Resets

Benchen unter Lärm geht mit 220Mhz /  um die 1620Mhz Boost aber der Boost regelt runter auf um die 1600Mhz

Mehr Takt geht wohl nur mit Wasserkühlung oder Volt Mod !


----------



## coco1811 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Bei manchen boostet die Karte @ Stock ja schon auf 1405 MHz. Meine leider nur auf 1354 MHz. Das heißt, wenn ich im Afterburner +150 eingebe lande ich bei 1504 MHz. Bei euch landet die Karte ja dann schon bei 1555 MHz. Also scheint eine Karte die Standartmäßig schon viel höher taktet, auch beim Übertakten besser zu sein.

Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Berserkervmax (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

+87Mv

Core 1378 Boost 1519 Boost Eff. 1580
Ram +450Mhz

Gigabyte 970GTX G1 SOC Rev 1.0


----------



## coco1811 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

87 mV ist ja das Maximum, das man im Afterburner eingeben kann. Ist das noch unbedenklich oder kann man damit die Karte schon schrotten?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> 87 mV ist ja das Maximum, das man im Afterburner eingeben kann. Ist das noch unbedenklich oder kann man damit die Karte schon schrotten?


 
Die Standardspannung beträgt 1,212V. Bei + 0,087V geht zumindest meine nur ab und zu auf 1,261V, meistens bleibt sie bei 1,232V. Insofern sag ich einfach mal: keine Gefahr.


----------



## Berserkervmax (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Die G1 ist ausgelegt für 250Watt / 280 Watt (112%)

Selbst mit +87MV geht das PowerLevel nicht über 90% ( 225Watt) in Heaven Benchmark.

Denke , solange du nicht Stundenlang Furmark laufen lässt ist es kein Problem und wärme Probleme hat die G1 eh nicht


----------



## xxzippoxx (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ist das nicht normal das der ram bei 3506Mhz steht bei einer GTX 970 ? Hab die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.
Dazu noch eine andere Frage wie Übertaktet ihr immer ? MSI Afterburner ? Ich kann z.B. Battlefield 4 nicht in zusammenhang mit AB starten.


----------



## SureNot (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Berserkervmax, spielt der Core Takt eine Rolle um auf 1580 MHz zu kommen? Kann man den max Boost Takt irgendwie "pushen"? 

Ich hab meine G1 auf Base 1350 MHz, +87Mv, Target 100% eingestellt und die Karte taktet in Heaven anfangs mit 1564 MHz und pendelt sich bei 1551 MHz ein.

ASIC 65,3%


----------



## coco1811 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Konnte mitlerweile jemand schon Borderlands testen? Die ganze Zeit lief meine Karte nach etlichen Tests (Stundenweise Mittelerde, Fifa, BF4, Heaven Benchmark, Valley) stabil auf +140 MHz = 1494 MHz bei mir.

Bei Borderlands musste ich jetzt sogar auf +120 MHz reduzieren. Ist es normal das ein Spiel plötzlich so anfällig reagiert auf die Übertaktung?


----------



## SureNot (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Bei Borderlands musste ich jetzt sogar auf +120 MHz reduzieren. Ist es normal das ein Spiel plötzlich so anfällig reagiert auf die Übertaktung?



Unigine Heaven/Valley läuft bei mir problemlos mit 1567MHz/8000MHz. Echte Games reagieren dagegen deutlich empfindlicher auf OC. Bei mir schmiert es besonders gerne beim Laden eines Spielstandes ab. Alien Isolation ist besonders betroffen.

Ich fürchte das der VRAM bzw. dessen Anordnung nicht die beste ist. Vier Memory IC's befinden sich (ungekühlt) auf der Rückseite der Karte. Wahrscheinlich werden die IC's mit der Zeit unter der Backplate zu heiß.


----------



## Sinaril (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Meine 970 G1 läuft stock @1430 MHz Boost und hat nen ASIC-Wert (der nicht besonders relevant ist) von 82,6%.
Mit +120 auf 1550MHz Core- und +500 Mem-Takt lief sie bei mir durch alle Benchmarks auf stock-Voltage stabil. In Bf4 kam es aber jetzt schon bei 1500MHz zu Grafikbugs - also kann ich von meiner Seite bestätigen, dass bf4 recht empfindlich auf OC reagiert.

Hier noch ein paar Testergebnisse für diejenigen, die sich für Benchmarks auf nem "ottonormal"-"up-to-date"-Gaming-Pc interessieren:


Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0: Extreme Preset

FPS:	
81.3
Score:	
2048
Min FPS:	
29.9
Max FPS:	
179.1

(hier mit gleichen Einstellungen der Vergleich zu anderen Grafikkarten: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1443&page=5 )

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0: Quality Ultra, no AA, Full screen, System(1920x1080)

FPS:	
118.7
Score:	
4967
Min FPS:	
42.1
Max FPS:	
215.0


----------



## SureNot (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Sinaril schrieb:


> +500 Mem-Takt


 
Je nach Schreibweise bedeutet es 3750/7500MHz oder 4000/8000MHz. Was hast du?

Hast du es auch mal mit niedrigeren Speichertaktraten probiert? Ich vermute ein hoher Speichertakt verursacht Probleme. Besonders nach einiger Zeit wenn die Speicherchips warm/heiß werden.


Hat schon mal jemand daran gedacht die Backplate zu entfernen und die vier Memory IC's mit Wärmeleitpads zu versehen, damit sie Kontakt zur Backplate haben? Damit würde die Backplate einen echten Nutzen erfüllen.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hey,

wenn ihr von 1500MHZ redet. Meint ihr dann immer den CPU Clock oder den Boost Clock?
Komm mit meiner auf 
CPU Clock: 1348
Boost Clock: 1499
Memory: 2000

Sind die Werte in Ordnung oder habe ich eine schlechte Karte erwischt?


----------



## SureNot (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> wenn ihr von 1500MHZ redet. Meint ihr dann immer den CPU Clock oder den Boost Clock?



Bei 1500 MHz ist mit Sicherheit der Boost Clock gemeint. 



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> CPU Clock: 1348
> Boost Clock: 1499
> Memory: 2000



Hast du es mit Unigine Heaven geprüft? Wenn nicht lade es dir *(hier)* runter, dann kannst du es zumnindest mit meiner Karte vergleichen.

Wenn ich Unigine Heaven 4.0 den Base Clock auf 1350 MHz stelle und +87,5mV gebe boostet die GPU auf 1567MHz. Nach ca. einer Minute wechselt die Karte dann hin und her zwischen 1567MHz / 1551Mhz. Die Karte gönnt sich dabei 1,237 Volt.

Beim Gamen belasse ich derzeit bei Base 1300MHz, während der Boost zwischen 1514Mhz und 1501Mhz schwankt. Die 50MHz bringen kaum noch etwas.



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Memory: 2000



2000MHz wäre die Schreibweise wie sie z.B. in GPU-Z benutzt wird. Im Nvidia Inspector wäre das 4000MHz und im MSI Afterburner wären es 8000MHz. Bei diesem Takt habe ich in Unigine Heaven keine Probleme aber echte Games können nach einiger Zeit empfindlich darauf reagieren. Arma 3 läuft gut mit 1950MHz aber Alien Isolation verträgt das längst nicht.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hab das ganze in Unigine Tropics getestet.Die 2000mhZ Memory sind aus GpuZ.
Der Core Clock ist noch auf Stock.


----------



## SureNot (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Hab das ganze in Unigine Tropics getestet.


 
Teste es bitte noch in Unigine Heaven 4.0 damit wir einen genauen Vergleich haben.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hab den Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 durchlaufen lassen.

FPS 78.8
Score 1985

Min FPS 8.8
Max FPS 180.3.


Unter CPU Model zeigt er mir i5 3570k @ 3,4 Ghz obwohl er auf 4,5 Ghz läuft.
Unter GPU Model zeigt er mir Intel HD Graphics 4000.

Wie kann das denn sein?


----------



## SureNot (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> FPS 78.8
> Score 1985
> 
> Min FPS 8.8
> Max FPS 180.3.



Mich hätte eher interessiert was für einen Takt deine GPU dabei hatte. Kannst du bei GPU-Z bei "sensors" schauen was für einen max Boost du hast und ob der Takt nach einiger Zeit etwas schwankt.

Ich hab mit einem i7-2600K 82,3 FPS und 2074 Punkte (Extreme Preset). CPU @ 4,4GHz, GPU @ 1567MHz/1950MHz



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Wie kann das denn sein?



Das Programm erfasst wohl nicht alle Daten. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

So Leute, gute Nachrichten, mit dem neuesten Bios Editor kann man die minimalen RPM auf ~1100 stellen und die Spannung auf konstante 1,275V erhöhen. Top!


----------



## shawn89 (26. Oktober 2014)

Welchen BIOS-Editor meinst du denn genau?


----------



## SureNot (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> So Leute, gute Nachrichten, mit dem neuesten Bios Editor kann man die Spannung auf konstante 1,275V erhöhen. Top!


 
Meine G1 gönnt sich bei 1551 MHz 1,237 Volt und wie viel MHz will man denn noch höher gehen. Die meisten Spiele reagieren kritisch auf einen hohen VRAM Takt (8000MHz) und ohne den bringen einem 1580MHz GPU Takt nichts weil einem die Bandbreite ausgeht.


----------



## Berserkervmax (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

So.
Habe einen Lüfter Mod ins Bios geflashed !
Jetzt ist er einzige wirkliche Grund die Karte nicht zu kaufen auch weg.

Min RPM 1100 URD ! unhörbar ohne last !

anleitung siehe hier :

11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test - Seite 19 - ComputerBase Forum

Ist fast ohne Gefahr zu machen wenn man das eigene Bios nimmt
Dann nioch fix ne Lüfterlurve gebaut mit den Afterburner und es ist Ruhe auch beim spielen !

Aber aufgepasst : Temperatur der GPU MUSS unter 71°C bleiben sonst greift das Temp.Limit ein und reduziert den Boost Takt !
Egal was ihr im Afterburner einstellt ! Es ist NUR das Powerlimit änderbar ! Das Temp.Limit ist und bleibt bei 71°C !


----------



## Dastano (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Verstehe nicht warum alle die Karte zu laut finden. Zockt ihr alle ohne Ton? *grins*

Meine G1 kommt leider Dienstag erst. Werde denke nicht sonderlich viel OC. Die 3-5 FPS mehr sind glaube ich verkraftbar, wenn diese nicht zu sehen sind bei über 150 FPS ^.^

OC ist denke erst wieder in 2 Jahren gefragt, wenn die Karte wie die 680 schwächelt.


----------



## SureNot (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> OC ist denke erst wieder in 2 Jahren gefragt, wenn die Karte wie die 680 schwächelt.


 
Jede Karte schwächelt (bereits beim Release). Ryse: Son of Rome läuft in 1600p + 2x2 Supersampling mit 15 FPS, Alien Isolation in 5120x3200 mit <25 FPS. Metro 2033/Last light in 1600p + 3D Vision mit <20 FPS

Selbst 2-Way SLI ist oftmals viel zu wenig. Ich glaube ich muss den Supercomputer Titan mieten ...


----------



## GamingWiidesire (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



shawn89 schrieb:


> Welchen BIOS-Editor meinst du denn genau?


 
Maxwell 2 Bios Tweaker 1.31


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Oktober 2014)

SureNot schrieb:


> Jede Karte schwächelt (bereits beim Release). Ryse: Son of Rome läuft in 1600p + 2x2 Supersampling mit 15 FPS, Alien Isolation in 5120x3200 mit <25 FPS. Metro 2033/Last light in 1600p + 3D Vision mit <20 FPS
> 
> Selbst 2-Way SLI ist oftmals viel zu wenig. Ich glaube ich muss den Supercomputer Titan mieten ...



Bei solchen Auflösungen ist es doch kein Wunder, das eine 970 schwächelt. Wenn du unbedingt solche Auflösungen fahren willst, dann solltest du auf den volllausbau warten und dann den big maxwell 2 mal verbauen.


----------



## SureNot (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei solchen Auflösungen ist es doch kein Wunder, das eine 970 schwächelt. Wenn du unbedingt solche Auflösungen fahren willst, dann solltest du auf den volllausbau warten und dann den big maxwell 2 mal verbauen.



Wenn man wartet schreiten auch die Anforderungen der Spiele weiter fort. Ich glaube außerdem nicht das der GM200 so viel schneller sein wird. Wenn er 25% schneller ist hat man in Ryse anstatt 15 FPS eben 19 FPS ... yay


----------



## Dastano (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Also mit 2x2 bei 1080p mit ner 680 läuft Ryse flüssig. Wäre also krass, wenn die 970 so viel schwächer wäre nur wegen paar p mehr ^.^

Mal sehen wenn meine 970 kommt. Hab wohl mal wieder pech mit dem Lieferanten.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Also hab jetzt länger mal rumgebastelt, habe nun im Idle ~1100 RPM und schaffe mit 1,275V stabil 1543 MHz in BF4 (vorher 1499). Benchmark-stable um die 1600 MHz. Temperaturen sind weiterhin im Rahmen und die Lautstärke ist weiterhin top bei Last und nun etwas besser im Idle, nun kann ich definitiv nurnoch die Gehäuselüfter hören im Idle.


----------



## SureNot (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich habe mit der Bandbreite experimentiert (siehe Bild unten):

Getestet wurde mit einem maximalen GPU Boost von 1001, 1178, 1367, 1564 MHz mit jeweils 3506 und 4000 MHz Speichertakt. Bei 1001 MHz gab es kaum einen Unterschied, was bedeutet das der VRAM schnell genug ist und die GPU Leistung nicht gebremst wird. Bei 1178 MHz reichen die 3506 MHz Speichertakt bereits nicht mehr aus. Bei 1564 MHz ohne Speichertakterhöhung verschenkt man fast 9% und mit einem höheren Speichertakt als 4000 käme noch mehr dabei raus.

Aus dem Grund halte ich 1600 MHz für wenig sinnvoll weil der Speichertakt bzw. die Bandbreite dafür nicht ausreicht. Deswegen belasse ich es bei ≈1500MHz / 3905MHz


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*


----------



## Dastano (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

@SureNot 

was genau hast du jetzt bei beiden auf + gestellt (ca) und hast du die + 87 (?) mA dazu gepackt?

Bez. läuft alles bei dir stabil? Übertakten vom VRAM soll ja zu argen Problemen in den Spielen führen.

PS: Warum benutzen eig. alle MSI und nicht Precition X?


----------



## SureNot (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> was genau hast du jetzt bei beiden auf + gestellt (ca) und hast du die + 87 (?) mA dazu gepackt?



1367 MHz +0 
1564 MHz +172MHz +87mV (Base GPU Clock = 1350MHz)

Meine G1 zieht nicht die vollen +87mV sondern maximal die Hälfte davon. Das ist wie bei dem Power-Target, die Karte nimmt sich was sie braucht.



Dastano schrieb:


> Bez. läuft alles bei dir stabil? Übertakten vom VRAM soll ja zu argen Problemen in den Spielen führen.



Unigine Heaven & Valley laufen problemlos mit 1564 MHz +87mV / 4000 MHz (höher traue ich mich nicht). Ich habe das Gefühl das die Karte jetzt besser läuft als am Anfang, was eventuell an der Gigabyte Tuning-Software OC Guru II lag. Die hat für seltsame Macken gesorgt z.B. das die Pfeiltasten vom USB Keyboard nicht mehr funktionierten. Ich nutze jetzt nur noch den Nvidia Inspector & GPU-Z für das Monitoring.  

Ich habe einige Zeit ARMA 3 und Ryse Son of Rome bei 1551 MHz +87mV / 4000 MHz gespielt und vielleicht ein, zwei Driver Resets gehabt. Bei 1514 MHz +87mV / 3905 MHz sind die beiden Games bisher 100% stabil. 
Alien Isolation ist dagegen sehr empfindlich und nach dem 4-5 Driver Crash spiele ich es nur noch mit dem stock Clock (1367MHz/3506MHz).


----------



## Dastano (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Warum genau crashen Games eig. beim ÜBertakten? Eigentlich ist ja das ganze OC dann sinnlos außer ***** Meter wer 2 FPS mehr hat in einem Benchmark?

Wäre cool wenn mich da einer fix aufklären könnte  Ich hab sonst immer nur OC wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## SureNot (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> Warum genau crashen Games eig. beim ÜBertakten?



Die GPU bekommt nicht genug Strom für die geforderte Leistung. Oben in Post #61 schreibt GamingWiidesire das seine Karte mit 1,275 Volt nun stabil läuft. Zu viel Strom kann dafür sorgen das der Chip zu heiß wird und ebenfalls instabil wird. Bei der 970 G1 sind auf der Rückseite unter der Backplate vier Speicherbausteine die nicht aktiv gekühlt werden. Bei ordentlichem OC werden die vermutlich mit der Zeit zu heiß. Das würde die Macken bei Alien Isolation erklären, weil das Spiel erst nach einer Aufwärmphase anfängt rumzuzicken. Am liebsten würde ich die Backplate entfernen und kleine Speicherkühler auf die Bausteine kleben, oder zumindest mit Wärmeleitpads versehen damit sie Kontakt zur Backplate haben.



Dastano schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist ja das ganze OC dann sinnlos außer ***** Meter wer 2 FPS mehr hat in einem Benchmark?



Eine 970 G1 mit OC ist so schnell wie eine stock 980, kostet aber 200€ weniger. Ich finde das verlockend.


----------



## Dastano (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Grüße dich!

Das mit den Kühlern ist das "einfach"? Sprich Abschrauben und fix Pads dran machen? Alternativ nen Lüfter davor klemmen? *g*

Anscheinend führt es ja eher zu Hitzestau als alles anderes^^


----------



## SureNot (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich glaube nicht das es sonderlich kompliziert ist, aber man gefärdet die Garantie wenn man selber Hand anlegt (es ist nicht so wie bei EVGA).

Hier bei techspot sieht man eine zerlegte 970 G1. In der Mitte ist die GM204 GPU und die vier großen Bausteine drumherum sind die Memory IC's. Die Karte hat davon 8 Stück und die anderen 4 sind auf der Rückseite unter der Backplate (ungekühlt). Wer jetzt glaubt das Gigabyte blöd ist, bei der MSI ist es ebenfalls so und bei der ASUS Strix sind zwar alle 8 IC's innen aber ohne Kontakt zum Kühler.


----------



## vms01 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hallo,
ich bin neu im Bereich OC bei neuen nvidia Grafikkarten (Default, boost,  TDP, Power Limit %). Bei meiner alten GTX 570 habe ich einfach die Core  Clock, Mem Clock und Vcore passend eingestellt, auf Temperatur und  Stabilität geachtet und das wars. Mit den neuen Grafikkarten hat sich ja  einiges geändert. Da ich seit gestern Besitzer einer Gigabyte 970 GTX  G1 bin hätte ich gerne gewußt wie man hier am besten vorgeht?

Vor allem verstehe ich den Zusammenhang zwischen  boost, TDP, Power Limit % und Vcore nicht so ganz. 
Verschiedene Artikel beschrieben das TDP bei GTX 970 Modellen auf ca.  150W. bei der Gigabyte Variante ist das TDP bei 250W. Heißt das, dass  die Voreinstellung 100% Power Limit die 250W TDP sind und ich ja bei  Maximal 112 % PowerLimit nochmal erhöhen kann?
Da ich seit gestern Besitzer einer Gigabyte 970 GTX G1 bin hätte ich gerne gewußt wie man hier am besten vorgeht?

Danke schon mal.​


----------



## SureNot (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



vms01 schrieb:


> Vor allem verstehe ich den Zusammenhang zwischen  boost, TDP, Power Limit % und Vcore nicht so ganz.



Power Limit % = Es legt fest wie viel Watt die Karte maximal verbrauchen darf. Meine G1 erreicht bei hohem OC um die 80%, also kannst du es getrost bei 100% belassen. 
TDP = "Thermal Design Power" Die aktuelle TDP kannst du z.B. mit GPU-Z unter dem Reiter "Sensors" bei "Power Consumtion" sehen.

Default = Bezeichnet den Basis oder Core Clock/Takt der GPU. Dieser Takt liegt eigentlich nie an weil die GPU entweder im Dektopbetrieb bei 135 MHz läuft und bei Spielen mit dem maximal Boost (ca. 1354 MHz).
Boost = Bezeichnet den maximal Clock/Takt der GPU unter Last (beim laufenden Spiel)

Bsp.

Eine serienmäßige G1 hat einen default Takt von 1178 MHz und einen Boost Takt von ca. 1354 MHz. In einem Spiel liegen dabei immer die 1354 MHz an, es sei denn die Karte erreicht ein Hitze oder Power Limit.
Möchte man den Boost Takt erhöhen muss man den default Takt erhöhen. Bei +122 MHz hat meine G1 einen default Takt von 1300 MHz und einen Boost Takt von 1514 MHz. Die 1514 MHz können dabei etwas schwanken (mal sind es 1514, mal 1501 MHz).

1500 MHz dürfte die Grenze sein wo die meisten G1 eine Spannungserhöhung benötigen um stabil zu laufen. Die GPU Spannung kann man um +87mV erweitern. Die Karte nutzt es i.d.R. nicht voll aus, sondern nur so weit wie es nötig ist. (bei mir um die +25 bis +40mV).


----------



## vms01 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Vielen Dank. Was spielt die Temperaturgrenze (79°) und der Powerlimit Regler (100% Standart - 112% Maximum) in diesem Zusammenhang für einer Rolle? Bei Furmark (wollte es nur kurz testen), erreiche ich fast 100% wenn ich richtig lese.

 Hängen die 100% Powerlimit irgendwie mit dem TDP (250W bei der G1) zusammen?


----------



## SureNot (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



vms01 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Was spielt die Temperatur*grenze* (79°) und der Power*limit* Regler in diesem Zusammenhang für einer Rolle?



Es sind Begrenzungen. Die Karte wird den Takt verringern um unter diesen Werten zu bleiben. Verwende anstatt FurMark lieber Unigine Heaven 4.0, dann kannst du deine Ergebnisse mit denen aus diesem Thread vergleichen.




vms01 schrieb:


> Hängen die 100% Powerlimit irgendwie mit dem TDP (250W bei der G1) zusammen?



Bei einem Power Limit von 100% hat die G1 eine TDP von maximal 250 Watt. In Unigine Heaven 4.0 erreicht meine Karte mit Standardwerten etwa 66% bis 70%.

Bei der MSI bedeuten 100% eine TDP von 200Watt und bei der ASUS Strix 163Watt. Das heißt nicht das die Karten sparsamer sind, sondern deren BIOS regelt einfach früher die Leistung ab. Man hat weniger Spielraum.


----------



## vms01 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Danke, dann probiere ich Unigine. 

Heißt das, dass die Erhöhung des PowerLimits eher für andere Karten gedacht ist, die eben eine maximale TDP von 150W (nvidia Standart für gtx 970 Karten) haben und man bei der G1 eh nichts an diesem Wert (100%) verändern sollte, da die Effizienz ab 200W absolut in die Knie geht? >>>> Benchmarks und tatsächliche Effizienz - GTX 970: Power Target, Boost, Performance und Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## Dastano (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Das PowerLimit ist egal. Unsere Karte kann 250 Watt machen. Die Karte riegelt aber von selbst bei 130 - 150 Watt ab, weil die zu warm wird. Von daher ist das relativ uninteressant.

Hoffe das müsste so stimmen.


----------



## SureNot (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



vms01 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die Erhöhung des PowerLimits eher für andere Karten gedacht ist



Ja, die ASUS Strix hat bei 120% maximal 196 Watt. Die G1 kannst du bei 100% lassen.



vms01 schrieb:


> da die Effizienz ab 200W absolut in die Knie geht?



Bei einem OC von 1500 MHz erreicht die G1 etwa 80% was 200 Watt entspricht, höher würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## vms01 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Dann stimmt die vorherige Aussage von "Dastano" *nicht*, dass die Karte bei 130- 150 Watt abriegelt, oder?

Was für eine Rolle spielt bei der G1 bzw. bei diesem neuen Verfahren (mit TDP, Boost) die Vcore? Wenn ich z.B die Basis auf 1350 und somit den Boost auf 1500 Mhz einstelle, das Power Limit bei 100% lasse, welche Vcore Einstellung ist hier zu empfehlen bzw. wie wirkt sich die Vcore aus? Ist das Verhalten ähnlich wie bei den Nvidia Karten vor der 600 GTX Generation?


----------



## SureNot (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



vms01 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt die vorherige Aussage von "Dastano" *nicht*, dass die Karte bei 130- 150 Watt abriegelt, oder?



Wenn die Karte nicht vom Temperaturlimit gebremst wird geht es auch deutlich über 150 Watt. Bei TDP 80% dürfte meine G1 so um die 200 Watt verbrauchen. Ich habe ein offenes Gehäuse und bei mir wird die Karte nicht wärmer als 70°C.



vms01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B die Basis auf *1350* und somit den Boost auf 1500 Mhz einstelle



Bei einem Basis Takt von 1350 MHz boostet meine G1 bis auf 1564 MHz. Der Boost ist nicht fest und wechselt zwischen 1564 und 1551 MHz.



vms01 schrieb:


> welche Vcore Einstellung ist hier zu empfehlen bzw. wie wirkt sich die Vcore aus?



Bei der Gabe von +87mV gönnt sich meine G1 bei 1551 MHz 1.237 Volt und bei 1564 MHz springt es automatisch auf 1,256 Volt hoch. Die Karte macht das selbstständig. 



vms01 schrieb:


> Ist das Verhalten ähnlich wie bei den Nvidia Karten vor der 600 GTX Generation?



Kann ich nicht sagen, ich hatte davor zwei GTX 580 im SLI Betrieb.


----------



## vms01 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps SureNot. Fahre jetzt mit ca 1544 Boost und 3800 Speicher bei +70 mV.

Bis jetzt bei Ungine alles stabil mit ca. 2000 Punkten und etwas über 80 fps.


----------



## Dastano (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Möglichst in Spielen testen. Siehst ja hier vorher schon, nen Benchmark ist Müll. Weil die fast immer Stabil laufen.


----------



## SureNot (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich stimme Dastano zu, Unigine Heaven läuft sehr stabil. Spiele sind oft deutlich empfindlicher.



vms01 schrieb:


> mit ca. 2000 Punkten und etwas über 80 fps.



Bei welchem Settig? Extreme?



vms01 schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt mit ca 1544 Boost und 3800 Speicher bei +70 mV.



Wie hoch war der Basistakt bei 1544 und wie viel Volt braucht die GPU ?


----------



## vms01 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Setting war Extreme.

Den Basistakt sieht man nicht, da zeigt GPU-Z etwas falsches an. Ich nehme an der müsste bei 1394 sein. Vcore liegt zwischen 1.234 und 1.262.


----------



## SureNot (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



vms01 schrieb:


> Den Basistakt sieht man nicht, da zeigt GPU-Z etwas falsches an.


 
Der Basistakt ist das was du selber von Hand einstellst. Wenn ich +152 MHz gebe komme ich auf Base 1330 und das ergibt einen Boost von 1544 MHz.

Taktraten von 1550 und höher klingen vielleicht cool aber es bringt nicht viel. Ein paar Postings zurück habe ich mit der Bandbreite experimentiert und festgestellt das der Speicher die GPU bremst. Ich belasse es deswegen bei maximal 1500 MHz / 3905


----------



## vms01 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

richtig, habe ich gelesen. War ein super Test mit der Speicherbandbreite.

Mein Basistakt, bei dem vorherigen Posting zu Unigine lag bei +150 also 1328 Mhz.


Nachtrag nach 30 Min Alien Isolation (alles auf Ultra, DSR mit 2560x1440 auf 1980x1080 Monitorauflösung, VSync on, ca. 90 - 120 Frames):

Basistakt: 1328 Mhz
Boost: 1542 Mhz
Speicher: 3800 Mhz
Vcore: 1.237 V
Power Limit 103%
TDP: 78 - 81%
Lüfter: ca. 70%
Temp zwischen 67 und 69°


----------



## Dastano (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

So meine Karte ist da. Allerdings ist OC bei Borderlands z.B: fast kaum möglich. Frage mich daher ob es Sinnvoll ist zu OC. Da Spiele wie Borderlands instant abrauchen.

PS: Spulen Viepen direkt an der Hardware zu hören oder schlägt sich das auch auf das Headset wieder?
Seit der neuen GK ist mein Headset so krass am viepen usw. wenn ich über 120 FPS habe.


----------



## SureNot (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> PS: Spulen Viepen direkt an der Hardware zu hören oder schlägt sich das auch auf das Headset wieder?



Ich kann mich über Spulenfiepen der Karte eigentlich nicht beklagen. Wenn man mit dem Ohr direkt davor geht hört man ein leichtes Rappeln, aber auf 30cm Entfernung kann man es nicht mehr hören. Mein Netzteil hat allerdings ein Spulenfiepen wenn die GTX 970 im Desktopbetrieb auf 135 MHz runtertaktet. Das liegt daran das mein 1000Watt Netzteil gnadenlos unterfordert ist und in einem ungünstigen Bereich arbeitet.



Dastano schrieb:


> Seit der neuen GK ist mein Headset so krass am viepen usw. wenn ich über 120 FPS habe.


 
Haben die Kabel an deinem Headset einen Filter (das sind diese Verdickungen am Kabel)? Wenn nicht könntest du einen universal Ferritkern zum aufklappen versuchen. Womöglich bringt es nichts aber es wäre zumindest ein Veruch.


----------



## Dastano (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Huhu nein haben sie nicht. Ansonsten, mit ner externen Soundkarte vorn ging es. Also wird wohl  was mit der SK sein?


----------



## tonikroos1987 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage zu dem BIOS Mod der G1 zur verringerung der Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle. ich habe die G1 im Sli wenn ich die jetzt flashen möchte woher weiß ich welche der beiden jetzt geflasht wird bzw wie kann ich das auswählen?


----------



## SureNot (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Bei SLI würde ich die Kühlung nicht verschlechtern.

(Falls du es doch tun möchtest) Ich kenne den BIOS Editor zwar nicht aber wie wäre es eine 970 auszubauen und die Karten jeweils einzeln zu bearbeiten.


----------



## coco1811 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> So meine Karte ist da. Allerdings ist OC bei Borderlands z.B: fast kaum möglich. Frage mich daher ob es Sinnvoll ist zu OC. Da Spiele wie Borderlands instant abrauchen.
> 
> PS: Spulen Viepen direkt an der Hardware zu hören oder schlägt sich das auch auf das Headset wieder?
> Seit der neuen GK ist mein Headset so krass am viepen usw. wenn ich über 120 FPS habe.


 
Endlich mal jemand, der mir bestätigen kann, dass Borderlands bei OC sehr anfällig ist. Ich dachte schon es liegt an meiner Karte.
Wie weit hast du getestet? Ich muss jetzt mal mit +120 teste = 1474 Boost. Ich hoffe damit schmiert es nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Dastano (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hab OC bei Borderlands aus. Auch bei WoW und Co. ist mir zu doof wegen 3-5 FPS da zum zu probieren.
(Die meiste

Denke OC ist wirklich erst in 2 Jahren interessant. Unity und Co. werden top laufen. DSR läuft eh immer bescheiden, egal ob mit oder ohne OC. (Da brauch man wirklich SLI +++)


----------



## vms01 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

außer bei Alien Isolation, da läuft DSR richtig gut. Und für AC 4 Black Flag ist OC bei Ultra Einstellungen und Physx on meiner Ansicht nach sehr wichtig. Ohne OC bin ich bei 45 - 60 frames. Mit bei 55- 60.


----------



## Dastano (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Die Frage ist ja eh, wie man das mit der Kühlung macht. 

+ 151 läuft ja i. o. sobald man aber den RAM mit zieht , 150  / 200 -> 450 egal wo, direkt Crash vom Spiel.


----------



## mike288 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir fast jeden Beitrag hier durchgelesen und möchte nun auch meine Senf dazugeben was meine 970 (allerdings MSI) so schafft.

Ungine Heaven 4.0 (Preset Extreme)
82,4 FPS
2076 Score
Min. 29,9 Fps
Max. 187,7 Fps

1314 Mhz Std-Takt
1541,7 Mhz Turbo (stabil)
3925 bzw. 1960,2 Mhz Memory
1,2180 V
Powert Target 100%
64° C bei eigener Lüfterkurve.

(habe mal kurz im Afterburner PT und Voltage auf Max gemacht und das Max was meine 970er schafft waren um die 1600 Mhz. Core-Clock)

So zocke ich auch jedes Spiel (PowerTarget 100%). Allerdings habe ich BF4 noch nicht probiert, aber Wolfenstein TNO, Crysis 3, FarCry3, Cod Ghosts laufen ohne Probleme.

Ich hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben

PS: habe sonst kein Spulenpfeifen oder sonstiges. Einmal bei 1400 FPS hatte ich das Pfeifen, aber sonst nix zu hören und es gab noch das neue Borderlands mit dazu


----------



## SureNot (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Du hattest bei der "silicon lottery" ziemliches Glück, der Normalfall ist das nicht, weder bei der G1 noch bei der MSI.

Bei 1,212 Volt und angepasstem Lüfter kommt die G1 auch nur auf 58°C. Das ist kein Hexenwerk bei der geringen Spannung.


----------



## Dastano (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Dachte immer es kackt bei mir alles ab wegen VRAM, dabei war es Core.

+ 120 / 125 is max Core bei mir. Ram läuft Stabil egal ob auf 3,8k oder 4k (ironischerweiße)

Getestet: Borderlands, WoW (auch sehr empfindlich),  Ryse und Modors Schatten.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hey, ich habe 2x die G1 und meine beiden laufen auf 1580Mhz stabil. Habe sie mit 1500Mhz am laufen also ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. 
Das max was ich hatte waren 1610 MHz für beide aber damit ist der Treiber abgestürzt. Müsste eigentlich mal beide einzeln testen wo bei jeder einzelnen Schluss ist.
Die meisten die ich kenne die eine G1 haben kommen auch bis ca 1600 MHz ohne VCore Erhöhung.


----------



## SureNot (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Die meisten die ich kenne die eine G1 haben kommen auch bis ca 1600 MHz ohne VCore Erhöhung.



Ohne VCore Erhöhung kann ich das nur schwer glauben. Diejenigen sollen dann bitte mal einen (abgefilmten) Durchlauf von Heaven auf Youtube stellen. 

guru3d = Base 1328 Mhz /Boost 1516 MHz
Computerbase = Base 1301 MHz / Boost 1477 Mhz
meine G1 erreicht bei 1,212 Volt genau die Werte von guru3d = Base 1328 MHz / Boost 1516 MHz


----------



## Dastano (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Da meine bei +120 / 125 dicht macht, könnte es sein, dass mein + Spannung nicht genommen wird?

Hatte glaube auf max. 1,250 V. Benutze MSI Afterburner


----------



## SureNot (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> Da meine bei +120 / 125 dicht macht, könnte es sein, dass mein + Spannung nicht genommen wird?


 
Du könntest es mit GPU-Z prüfen während ein Benchmark im Fenstermodus läuft. In GPU-Z unter dem Reiter "Sensors" sieht man bei VDDC die aktuelle Spannung der GPU (in Volt).

Wenn 1,250 Volt anliegen wurde die Spannung erhöht. Meine geht nicht über 1,256 Volt (vorher macht sie lieber bei 1574 MHz einen Driver Reset).


----------



## Dastano (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Einzige wäre wohl dann K-Boost von EVGA was die auf + 87 festnagelt. Allerdings ist es das nicht wert glaub.

Passiert eig. was, wenn ich den RAM auf 4k laufen lassen würde? Also "starke" Abnutzung?


----------



## SureNot (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Dastano schrieb:


> Passiert eig. was, wenn ich den RAM auf 4k laufen lassen würde? Also "starke" Abnutzung?



3900 bis 4000 MHz dürften das Limit sein. Das Problem ist, vier der acht Memory IC's sind auf der Rückseite unter der Backplate ohne aktive Kühlung.

Ich habe bei meiner G1 die Backplate entfernt um für eine bessere Kühllösung zu sorgen. Anfangs wollte ich die vier Bausteine mit Wärmeleitpads bestücken damit sie Kontakt zur Backplate haben, aber das wäre suboptimal. Die Backplate ist auf der Innenseite sehr zerklüftet (siehe Bild, die Quadrate repräsentieren die Lage der RAM Bausteine). Ich habe deswegen VGA RAM Cooler aus Kupfer bestellt.

Alleine das Entfernen der Backplate hat die GPU Temperatur um 1-2°C verringert.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich habe seit gestern auch meine G1.

Meine aktuellen Einstellungen:
Spannung : +60mV
PT/Temp-Limit: 101%/80°C
Core: +150MHz
Boost: 1479MHz garantiert, boostet aber konstant mit 1580MHz in BF4 (SP/MP), Heaven und 3d Mark.
RAM: +300MHz

Bis jetzt hab ich damit noch keine Abstürze/Artefakte gehabt.


----------



## Dastano (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ist wohl echt krass Spiel abhängig. Bei Evolve OC total vergessen. Alles andere läuft.


----------



## SureNot (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

VRAM Kühler Test:

Ohne Kühler habe ich mich nicht getraut den VRAM höher als 4000 MHz zu takten, daher kann ich leider nicht sagen wie hoch man gehen kann. Mit Kühler beträgt das Limit ca. 4130 MHz, ab dann treten vereinzelt Artefakte auf und ab etwa 4150 MHz gibt es einen Driver Reset. Es scheint als wäre weniger die Hitze ein Problem sondern der Speicher kommt mit der werkseitigen Stromversorgung (die man nicht erhöhen kann) nicht höher. Der Aufwand für eine extra Kühlung übersteigt daher meiner Meinung nach den Nutzen.


Trotzdem gibt es noch ein Bild von der Karte und die Ergebnisse von Unigine Heaven.


----------



## d_ti (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Passt die Backplate von der Höhe denn jetzt noch auf die Karte?


----------



## SureNot (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



d_ti schrieb:


> Passt die Backplate von der Höhe denn jetzt noch auf die Karte?


 
Nein, die Kühler sind etwa 2mm höher als die Backplate. Es wäre außerdem kontraproduktiv weil die Kühler unter der Backplate keine Luftzirkulation hätten.


----------



## d_ti (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Mit der Luftzirkulation hast du natürlich Recht, da hatte ich eben nicht dran gedacht. Weißt du zufällig wie groß der Abstand zwischen Backplate und VRAM genau ist?

Ich müsste nämlich noch ein paar Wärmeleitpads liegen haben, allerdings nur mit einer Höhe von 1 bzw. 1,5 mm. Das würde ich ansonsten eventuell mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen, auch wenn die VRAM-Chips nicht vollflächig aufliegen würden.


----------



## SureNot (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



d_ti schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig wie groß der Abstand zwischen Backplate und VRAM genau ist?


 
Der Abstand zwischen dem Speicherbaustein und der Backplate beträgt etwa 2mm.


----------



## d_ti (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Danke für die Info. War ja klar, dass der Abstand dafür wieder zu groß ist.  Murphys Law eben.


----------



## benutzer90 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hallo Community,

ich besitze eine Nvidia GTX 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming und einen U28D590D 4k Monitor. Damit würde ich natürlich sehr gerne auf maximaler Auflösung spielen und dafür meine Grafikkarte ein wenig hoch takten. Ich habe bei guru3d.com einen Guide zum übertakten gefunden, jedoch wurde dieser Takt nicht mit einer Auflösung von 3840 × 2160 getestet. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ihr mir den Takt für ein spielen mit 4k empfehlen könntet oder nicht ? 

Möchte ungern das meine Grafikkarte abraucht bzw. eine Macke bekommt. Da ich leider keine Ahnung habe Frage ich euch.
MfG benutzer90


----------



## d_ti (3. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Die Übertaktung ist unabhängig von der Auflösung. Entscheidend ist lediglich die Chipgüte. Musst dich halt langsam an die Grenzen deiner Karte herantasten.


----------



## coco1811 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



SureNot schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der Bandbreite experimentiert (siehe Bild unten):
> 
> Getestet wurde mit einem maximalen GPU Boost von 1001, 1178, 1367, 1564 MHz mit jeweils 3506 und 4000 MHz Speichertakt. Bei 1001 MHz gab es kaum einen Unterschied, was bedeutet das der VRAM schnell genug ist und die GPU Leistung nicht gebremst wird. Bei 1178 MHz reichen die 3506 MHz Speichertakt bereits nicht mehr aus. Bei 1564 MHz ohne Speichertakterhöhung verschenkt man fast 9% und mit einem höheren Speichertakt als 4000 käme noch mehr dabei raus.
> 
> Aus dem Grund halte ich 1600 MHz für wenig sinnvoll weil der Speichertakt bzw. die Bandbreite dafür nicht ausreicht. Deswegen belasse ich es bei ≈1500MHz / 3905MHz


 
Ich lasse meine Karte aktuell bei 1474 MHz im Boost laufen, da so auch zickige Games wie Grid und Borderlands laufen. Macht das dann nach deinem Testszenario überhaupt Sinn? Den RAM habe ich nämlich nicht übertaktet, da einige hier schon gesagt haben, das wäre sehr risikoreich.


----------



## SureNot (4. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Karte aktuell bei 1474 MHz im Boost laufen, da so auch zickige Games wie Grid und Borderlands laufen. Macht das dann nach deinem Testszenario überhaupt Sinn? Den RAM habe ich nämlich nicht übertaktet, da einige hier schon gesagt haben, das wäre sehr risikoreich.



Ein höherer Takt bringt schon etwas, aber das volle Potenzial bekommt man nur wenn man gleichzeitig auch den Speichertakt anhebt. Man verschenkt vielleicht 5% Leistung. Wenn du keine FPS Probleme hast spielt das kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## coco1811 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Also macht es durchaus Sinn den Speichertakt zu erhöhen. Wie gefährlich ist es denn diesen zu erhöhen? Kann da schnell was kaputt gehen? Bzw. woran kann ich mich orientieren? +300 +400 ?


----------



## d_ti (4. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Bringt auf jeden Fall was, wie man an den Messungen von SureNot sehen kann. Wenn man es nicht übertreibt, ist eine Speichertakterhöhung nicht weiter gefährlich. Du musst dich halt an die Grenzen deiner Karte vorsichtig herantasten. Einfach den Takt um 25/50 MHz erhöhen und immer wieder die Stabilität testen. Ein zu hoher Takt äußert sich in Bildartefakten oder Treiberresets. Wenn du die Stabilitätsgrenze erreicht hast einfach den Takt geringfügig wieder senken. Meine GTX läuft bis 4 GHz Speichertakt stabil in Spielen und Benchmarks. Im ATI-Tool bekomme ich jedoch hin und wieder Artefakte (Yellow Dots) bei dem Takt. Bin deshalb mit dem Takt runter gegangen bis auf 3880 MHz.


----------



## coco1811 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ok schon einmal danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe jetzt angefangen, doch mal mit der Core Voltage zu spielen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Karte bei einer Erhöhung der Spannung von alleine schon höher boostet als mit Standartspannung. 
Meine Frage wäre nun, da die G1 ja eine sehr starke Kühlung hat, ob man damit die Karte leicht zerstören kann? Ich habe jetzt +30mV eingestellt und die Karte nimmt sich quasi 20 mV als mit Stock.
Ich weiß das ein Risiko besteht, aber ich habe jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass man erst bei eine hohen GPU Spannung die sich ohne BIOS Mod nicht erreichen lässt, die Karte schrottet.


----------



## d_ti (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Würde dir empfehlen erstmal die Grenzen deiner Karte auszuloten ohne die Kernspannung zu erhöhen. Könnte wetten, dass du auch so die 1,5 GHz erreichen wirst und auf alles darüber endet in den meisten Spielen sowieso in einem Treiberreset. Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus, dass du die Karte nur für Benchmarks so hoch takten willst.  Grundsätzlich kann man aber auch bei einer Erhöhung der Kernspannung nicht viel schief laufen, solange man es nicht gleich mit Kerntakt und Speichertakt übertreibt. Die Karte nimmt immer nur soviel Spannung an, wie sie wirklich braucht.


----------



## Robspassion (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Wegen Instabilität bei Borderlands, WoW und Games ohne großen Anspruch an die Grafikkarte könntet Ihr auch einen Blick hier wagen:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...80-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/

Hatte das Problem bisher bei 2 MSI GTX 970 Gaming Grafikkarten. Es kann daran liegen, dass bei diesen Spielen die Grafikkarte nur mit einer verringerten dynamischen Spannung und Basis Clock arbeitet. Dann gibt es, z.B. durch eine kurzfristige aufwendigere Szene ein ansteigen des Clocks auf Boost aber die Spannung *laggt ein wenig hinterher* und schaltet sich etwas zu spät hoch. Bei hoher Übertaktung kann das durchaus sein. Bei mir war das selbst im Default OC takt so. Abhilfe soll laut des Forums eine manuelle Anpassung des Bios schaffen. Die Minimale Spannung im 3d Modus wird erhöht, so dass es bei Schwankungen zu keinen Problemen mehr kommt. Ich teste das grade.

Mfg


----------



## coco1811 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ja ich habe mir jetzt auch überlegt die Spannung bei Standart zu lassen. Ich erreiche damit 1494 MHz rockstable und beim Speicher habe ich mal getestet mit +300 MHz. Bisher konnte ich keine Artefakte nach ca. 2h BF4 feststellen. Was ist denn besser zum Testen des Speichers? Spiele oder das ATI Tool?


----------



## d_ti (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Also im ATI-Tool habe ich auf jeden Fall noch Artefakte gesehen, obwohl in Spielen davon nichts zu sehen war.


----------



## coco1811 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Also einfach im ATI Tool an die Grenze des Speichers herantasten? 
Was erreicht ihr denn so?


----------



## d_ti (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ob du im Endeffekt das ATI-Tool nimmst um den maximal möglichen Speichertakt zur erreichen bleibt im Endeffekt dir überlassen. Kannst das Maximum natürlich auch mit deinen Spielen ermitteln.

Zu meinen Werten zitiere ich mich mal selber:



d_ti schrieb:


> Meine GTX läuft bis 4 GHz Speichertakt stabil in Spielen und Benchmarks. Im ATI-Tool bekomme ich jedoch hin und wieder Artefakte (Yellow Dots) bei dem Takt. Bin deshalb mit dem Takt runter gegangen bis auf 3880 MHz.


----------



## coco1811 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ok ich belasse es jetzt bei folgenden Einstellungen:

Core Clock     +140 = 1494 MHz Boost
Memory Clock +300 = 3804 MHz 
Core Voltage   +0

Ich denke das ist ein ausgewogenes Mittel und ich mute der Karte nicht zuuu viel zu.

Edit:

Core Clock   +120 = 1474 MHz Boost
Ich musste den Chiptakt senken, da es in Alien Isolation und Grid Autosport zu abstürzen kam


----------



## SureNot (6. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich spiele ebenfalls mit Core Clock +122 / Memory +300 bis +400

Das resultiert in Base 1300 / Boost 1488 (ohne Spannungserhöhung). Bei einem höheren Takt werden die Spiele einfach zu zickig.


----------



## coco1811 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Wie kritisch ist denn die Temperatur der Speichersteine, die durch die Backplate verdeckt werden bei RAM OC ? Habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Temperatur festzustellen.


----------



## SureNot (7. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Wie kritisch ist denn die Temperatur der Speichersteine, die durch die Backplate verdeckt werden bei RAM OC ? Habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Temperatur festzustellen.


 
Ich habe die Backplate entfernt und VRAM Kühler angebracht, ich habe jedoch nicht das Gefühl das es damit besser läuft. Ich bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher ob es nicht vielleicht an der GPU liegt. Ich spiele jetzt ohne Spannungserhöhung und mir kommt es damit stabiler vor. Ich werde noch einmal bis 4000 Mhz hochgehen und berichten. Ich vermute die Instabilitäten liegen eventuell an den Schwankungen der GPU Spannung. Die GPU Spannung springt bei meiner G1 zwischen 1,237 und 1,257 Volt hin und her.

EDIT: Bei Arma 3 gibt es ab 3900 MHz trotz VRAM Kühler vereinzelt (selten) Artefakte. Ich glaube daher nicht das Hitze ein großes Problem darstellt (vorher geht dem Chip der Saft aus).


----------



## asdwin248 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hier mal meine Werte meiner Gigabyte 970 G1 nach ca. 2 Std. Call of Duty Adwanced Warefare Singleplayer Kampagne.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asdwin248 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

plus oc einstellungen


----------



## d_ti (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hast du mal ausprobiert, wie hoch du deine Karte getaktet bekommst ohne eine Erhöhung der Kernspannung?


----------



## CL90 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Was macht ihr mit eurer G1 das die so viel Power nimmt?
Meine geht nicht über 77% rüber. (100%Powerlimit eingestellt, Templimit wird nie erreicht)
Bekomm ich deshalb vlt. nicht die +300 Memory stabil?


----------



## d_ti (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich glaub die Einstellungen waren nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel"  . Deswegen wäre mal das maximale OC ohne Erhöhung der Kernspannung interessant. Meine G1 läuft auch nur mit 85% Powerlimit @ 1,5 GHz ohne Erhöhung der Kernspannung.


----------



## asdwin248 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

also meine ist nicht mehr stabil schon ab ca.1440


----------



## CL90 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind die echt so unterschiedlich im Powerlvl?


----------



## d_ti (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Scheint wirklich so zu sein.

@asdwin248

Nutzt die Karte denn bei dir die +87 mV auch voll aus? Wundert mich nämlich, dass das Powerlimit so dermaßen ausgereizt wird. Scheint auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich der beste Chip zu sein  .


----------



## CL90 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Unter welchem punkt könnte ich das einsehen?
Wenn Voltagelimit auf 1 geht?

Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. 
Aber die 70% Powerlimt scheinen in etwa zu stimmen.
140W im idle und 450W unter Graka vollast. (mit etwas CPU last)
wären ~310W für die Grakas (155W für jede) 
Obwohl es etwa 170W sein müssten..?


----------



## Crush4r (10. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

also ich habe jetzt mal bei mir geschaut wie es läuft mit der Gigabyte. und es ist zwar kein neuer rekord. aber lässt sich sehen!

wenn ich noch höher gehe schmiert mir beim test der grafiktreiber ab. denke also mal dass ohne overvolting mehr als +150mhz nicht funktionieren.

Overvolting kommt aber für mich nicht mehr in frage. die ergebnisse sind auch so super!

edit: Mein ASIC liegt bei 72,2% auch wenn es im endeffekt keinerlei auswirkung hat, wird ja dennoch oft nach gefragt!


----------



## GamingWiidesire (10. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Spiele wie z.B. BF4 sind sehr viel übertaktungsanfälliger. 1542 MHz bei Furmark heißt noch nicht Gamestable . Aber trotzdem nicht schlecht mit 1.31V würdest sicher die 1600 MHz Gamestable knacken.


----------



## Crush4r (10. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Spiele wie z.B. BF4 sind sehr viel übertaktungsanfälliger. 1542 MHz bei Furmark heißt noch nicht Gamestable . Aber trotzdem nicht schlecht mit 1.31V würdest sicher die 1600 MHz Gamestable knacken.


 
das ist richtig. ich lote momentan nur das maximum aus, da ich oc praktikabel erst dann anwende wenn nen spiel mal mehr power verlangt als der hersteller mir liefert^^ bin da oldschool. oc in der praxis nur dann wenn ich es benötige. aber ist schonmal gut zu wissen was die karte so abkann 

BF4 ist nur ein beispiel. Borderlands 2 / Pre-Sequel sind auch solche kandidaten die oc nicht mögen!


----------



## d_ti (10. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hat eigentlich hier jemand schon mal einen direkten Vergleich angestellt:

Gamestable ohne Overvolting <-> Gamestable mit Overvolting


----------



## Crush4r (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

da keiner antwortet: k.a ob jemand schon so einen test gemacht hat @d_ti


----------



## SureNot (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich habe bereits auf Seite 13 geschrieben das es ohne Spannungserhöhung subjektiv stabiler läuft und das ich vermute das die Schwankungen in der GPU Spannung für Instabilitäten sorgen. Mit dem EVGA K-Boost tool soll man ja die Spannung "fixieren" können, aber das habe ich noch nicht versucht (und eigentlich auch nicht vor, weil ich ohne Spannungserhöhung spiele).


----------



## asdwin248 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

So hier wurde ja häufiger gefragt was man ohne Spannungserhöhung hinbekommt. Ich habe jetzt mal getestet und zwar anhand von Schatten von Mordor mit Ultra texturen in 1080p.Um wirklich ohne Absturz spielen zu können kann ich per Afterburner +80 Core clock geben dann ist ende. Das ganze resultiert bei mir dann in einem boost clock von genau 1434 MHZ.

Gruß 

Alex


----------



## SureNot (15. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Jetzt nach ein paar Wochen würde ich auch sagen das etwa 1450 MHz das Maximum ist bei dem die Spiele 100% stabil laufen. Bei 1450 MHz gibt es keine Taktschwankungen und es liegt jederzeit eine konstante Spannung an, was sich vermutlich positiv auf die Stabilität auswirkt. Mit einer Spannungserhöhung springt der Takt hoch & runter und ich vermute wenn die Spannung nicht schnell genug mitregelt gibt es einen crash.


----------



## SureNot (21. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ist jemandem aufgefallen das die GPU Taktraten bereits bei 71°C leicht gedrosselt werden obwohl das Limit bei 79°C liegt? Es sind immer 13 MHz weniger z.B. von 1514 auf 1501 oder von 1450 auf 1437 MHz.


----------



## d_ti (21. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ist bei allen G1 Gaming der Fall, bei overclock.net wurde das auch schon besprochen. Ich finde den Thread nur gerade nicht :| .


----------



## amd_24 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Scheint ein "Feature" von Nvidias GPUBoost2.0 zu sein. Ist bei quasi jeder Karte anders dieser Temp-Limit. Bei mir liegt sie z. B. bei etwa 64Grad Celsius. Hinderlich sind nicht die 13 MHz mehr, sondern, dass in Relation zum Takt die Spannung stark abgesenkt wird.
Bsp: Karte macht 1500 bei 1.225V. Nach Erreichen des Limits geht sie dann runter auf 1487 bei 1.200V. Dann kann dies sehr hinderlich sein, weil dadurch Instabilität verursacht wird. Könnte evtl. mit einem Mod-bios behebbar sein, wenn man das Absenken der Spannung auf Biegen und Brechen verhindern will.
LG


----------



## SureNot (21. November 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



amd_24 schrieb:


> Scheint ein "Feature" von Nvidias GPUBoost2.0 zu sein. Ist bei quasi jeder Karte anders dieser Temp-Limit. Bei mir liegt sie z. B. bei etwa 64Grad Celsius.



Wenn die Taktabsenkung bei Usern mit unterschiedlichen Temperaturen auftritt scheint es ein Bug zu sein. Die Schwankungen sind in jedem Fall hinderlich für die Stabilität. Ich habe die EVGA Precision Software getestet: K-Boost bringt in dem Fall keine Besserung.

Weiß jemand ob es nur Gigabyte oder auch auch andere Marken betrifft?


----------



## coco1811 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich kann die vorherigen Aussagen bestätigen. Wenn ich die Karte auf 1464 MHz im Boost laufen lasse und +300 auf den Speichertakt gebe, läuft bisher alles ohne Absturz.
Interessant wäre bei der Vermutung, dass es in einigen Games aufgrund von Spannungsschwankungen zu Abstürzen kommt, die Spannung zu fixieren wie es schon jemand mit K-Boost angedeutet hat. Ich habe die Funktion "erzwinge konstante Spannung" im Afterburner aktiviert, allerdings fällt die Spannung im Idle dann trotzdem immer wieder auf die 0,875 V ab. Stimmt etwas mit der Funktion im Afterburner nicht oder woran liegt das? Ich habe außerdem die Funktion "Spannungsregelung freischalten" aktiviert, weil ich dachte das Programm hätte sonst keinen Zugriff und regelt deswegen die Spannung ohne Last wieder runter, allerdings hat dies nichts geändert.


----------



## SureNot (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

@ coco1811 

Eine 100% stabile Spannung bekommt man wohl nur über Modifikationen am BIOS. K-Boost und Co. bringt in dem Fall nichts.


----------



## coco1811 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Mit Bios Modding kenne ich mich wirklich gar nicht aus. Die Frage ist eben auch, ob man dadurch die Karte wirklich stabiler bekommt oder ob es nicht doch generell an den Spielen liegt. Also das diese einen höheren Takt, warum auch immer, nicht mitmachen. Es haben ja schon viele geschrieben, dass es ab 1450 MHz bei einigen Spielen zu Komplikationen kommt. 
Daher meine Frage, kommt es in OC anfälligen Spielen wie derzeit Far Cry 4 und Borderlands 2 auch bei Takten jenseits der 1500 MHz mit einem BIOS Mod zu keinen Abstürzen mehr?


----------



## SureNot (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage, kommt es in OC anfälligen Spielen wie derzeit Far Cry 4 und Borderlands 2 auch bei Takten jenseits der 1500 MHz mit einem BIOS Mod zu keinen Abstürzen mehr?



Lese mal auf Seite 7 den obersten Post von GamingWiidesire. Es sollte helfen weil die Spannung nicht mehr hoch & runterspringt.


----------



## coco1811 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ok dann wäre so ein BIOS Flash auf jeden Fall mal eine Überlegung wert. Auf der Gigabyte Homepage heißt es ja die G1 Karten hätten ein DualBios, bei meinen bisherigen Karten mit DualBios war allerdings immer ein Schalter auf der Karte eingebaut. Wie ist das hier? Hat die Karte wirklich ein DualBios?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

@ Ich habe mittlerweile wieder ein anderes Bios geflasht. Mit 1,312V habe ich zwar 1542 MHz Gamestable geschafft, allerdings war sie nach längeren Spielen circa 5 Grad wärmer, die Lüfter etwas lauter und die tatsächlichen Leistungszuwächse sind jetzt nicht so viel. Aufgrunddessen und wegen der eventuell kürzeren Lebenszeit, ist mein Bios nun wiefolgt:

Standardspannung 1,212V (ist stabil, nur bei 1,26V eingestellt schwankt die Spannung)
 ~1475 MHz Gamestable (genauen Takt weiß ich grad nicht ob 1471 oder 1474)
975 RPM im Idle
Maximal 2100 RPM bei 80 Grad, dazwischen variable RPM



coco1811 schrieb:


> Ok dann wäre so ein BIOS Flash auf jeden Fall mal eine Überlegung wert. Auf der Gigabyte Homepage heißt es ja die G1 Karten hätten ein DualBios, bei meinen bisherigen Karten mit DualBios war allerdings immer ein Schalter auf der Karte eingebaut. Wie ist das hier? Hat die Karte wirklich ein DualBios?



Je nach angesteckten DVI Port hast du ein unterschiedliches Bios bei der G1.


----------



## coco1811 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Das bedeutet also, dass die Karte kein richtiges DualBios hat ?!

Momentan habe ich mit dem originalen BIOS und Standartspannung 1464/3900 Gamestable, demnach würde sich also ein BIOS Update nicht lohnen wie ich das so sehe..


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Kommt drauf an, die Lüfter im Idle sind schon unnötig laut. Ich konnte sie leicht aus meinem Gehäuse raushören. Jetzt höre ich garnichts mehr dank Custom BIOS.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hab die Windforce 3X revision 1.1.
Mit der geht +202Mhz auf GPU und +296 auf VRAM ohne die Core Voltage zu bewegen. 112% powerlimit, den Rest habsch ich net angefasst. Ja das ist keine G1 Gaming, aber ich mag die Karte. 
Was interessant ist, das PCB scheint das gleiche zu sein wie bei der G1, auch der LED-Anschluss ist an derselben Stelle, aber natürlich nicht belegt da nix LED vorhanden^_^ 
Mit den Werten schafft sie 65°C max unter Furmark  Burn-In, bei Spielen geht die nicht über 60°, folding@home mit der - max 54°C was schon genial ist. 

Ich hab einige waterblocks für die gefunden und könnte die unter Wasser setzen und alles rauspressen was geht. Aber die ist so kühl und so leise unter Last (54% Lüfterumdrehungen war das höchste was ich sah bis jetzt), das es eigentlich keinen wirklichen Nutzen bringt ausser halt die Hitze aus dem Gehäuse zu schaffen. Ob mir das um die 100€ wert ist.. mal sehen. 

Ich denk mal +300 Mhz auf die GPU schafft die locker ohne viel wärmer zu werden.


----------



## coco1811 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab die Windforce 3X revision 1.1.
> Mit der geht +202Mhz auf GPU und +296 auf VRAM ohne die Core Voltage zu bewegen. 112% powerlimit, den Rest habsch ich net angefasst. Ja das ist keine G1 Gaming, aber ich mag die Karte.
> Was interessant ist, das PCB scheint das gleiche zu sein wie bei der G1, auch der LED-Anschluss ist an derselben Stelle, aber natürlich nicht belegt da nix LED vorhanden^_^
> Mit den Werten schafft sie 65°C max unter Furmark  Burn-In, bei Spielen geht die nicht über 60°, folding@home mit der - max 54°C was schon genial ist.
> ...



Bei welchem Boosttakt kommst du mit diesen Einstellungen letztlich heraus? 
Hast du die Taktraten nur mit Benchmarks auf Stabilität geprüft oder auch mit Spielen? Mit aktuellen Spielen wie Far Cry, Borderlands und Alien musste ich die Taktrate nämlich noch einmal deutlich zurückfahren um keine Treiberresets mehr zu bekoommmen.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Boosttakt kommst du mit diesen Einstellungen letztlich heraus?
> Hast du die Taktraten nur mit Benchmarks auf Stabilität geprüft oder auch mit Spielen? Mit aktuellen Spielen wie Far Cry, Borderlands und Alien musste ich die Taktrate nämlich noch einmal deutlich zurückfahren um keine Treiberresets mehr zu bekoommmen.



GPU: 1657Mhz
VRAM: 3801Mhz.
Temps sind um die 60°C beim zocken damit. Hab die neusten Beta-Treiber druff, 347.09.

Der Treiber steigt bei mir auch mal aus, bislang so etwa 3-4x passiert bei League of Legends, sowohl der aktuelle als auch der vorherige Treiber. Ob das jetzt am OC liegt oder nicht, kann ich net sagen. Aktuelle Spiele wie Lichdom:Battlemage, Crysis3, Borderlands2, BF4 blah laufen hingegen problemlos. Mit den Taktraten rennt die GPU etwa seit 3-4 Wochen, hab keine Probleme damit. FarCry4, Borderlands Pre-Sequel und Alien Isolation habsch aber net ums zu testen, ACU läuft aber "normal", so normal wie halt n bis in die Knochen verbuggtes und totgepatchtes Spiel laufen kann^^


----------



## SureNot (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Anscheinend gibt es einen Bug bei der GTX 970. Die Karten sollen nur 3,5 GB nutzen können.  

News: Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 12. Januar 2015 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## bath92 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> @ Ich habe mittlerweile wieder ein anderes Bios geflasht. Mit 1,312V habe ich zwar 1542 MHz Gamestable geschafft, allerdings war sie nach längeren Spielen circa 5 Grad wärmer, die Lüfter etwas lauter und die tatsächlichen Leistungszuwächse sind jetzt nicht so viel. Aufgrunddessen und wegen der eventuell kürzeren Lebenszeit, ist mein Bios nun wiefolgt:
> 
> Standardspannung 1,212V (ist stabil, nur bei 1,26V eingestellt schwankt die Spannung)
> ~1475 MHz Gamestable (genauen Takt weiß ich grad nicht ob 1471 oder 1474)
> ...



Welches Bios verwendest du?

Im Computer Base Forum gibt´s zwar eins zum Flashen, aber damit bekommt man die Lüfter nicht unter 1100 1/min.
Erfahrungsbericht Gigabyte 970 GTX G1 Lüfterdrehzahl Mod - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## SureNot (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich habe bei meiner G1 den Nai's VRAM Test durchlaufen lassen und meine Karte wird sogar schon ab 3072 MB langsamer (bei anderen 970 ab 3200 MB). Ab 3712 MB schmiert sie dann sogar ganz ab (Driver reset). 

Könntet ihr bei eurer 970 ebenfalls den Test durchlaufen lassen um zu sehen ob es nur ein Einzelfall ist oder ob alle G1 betroffen sind. Ich finde es ein Unding was Nvidia da abzieht und wenn möglich werde ich die Karte zurückgeben.


----------



## coco1811 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Könntest du mir bitte fix nen Link zu dem Tool schicken? Dann kann ich dir bescheid sagen 
Hast du für den Test die Standarttaktrate des RAMs eingestellt?


----------



## SureNot (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte fix nen Link zu dem Tool schicken? Dann kann ich dir bescheid sagen



http://nl.guru3d.com/vRamBandWidthTest-guru3d.zip



coco1811 schrieb:


> Hast du für den Test die Standarttaktrate des RAMs eingestellt?



Standardtakt von der G1, so wie sie aus der Schachtel kam.


----------



## Therianthropie (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Den Test kann man sich sparen. 
Alle GTX 970 sind davon betroffen, da das Problem im Chip sitzt und nicht auf dem PCB.
Außerdem muss man die Karte sowieso als Sekundärkarte einsetzen damit der Speicher nicht mit Windows Ressourcen belegt wird.
Soweit ich weiß ist er allerdings selbst dann nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## SureNot (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ja, alle sind betroffen aber eventuell sind einige noch @bgef#ck!er als andere ... (wobei das Argument mit den Windows Ressourcen eventuell dafür verantwortlich ist warum meine Karte schlechter ist als andere Testergebnisse).


----------



## Nightstar (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Also bei mir ist es so das Assasins Creed Unity immer alle ca 10 min voll hängt und dann ca. 4-5 Sek so bleibt und dann wieder weiter geht? 

Hab ne Gigabyte g1 

Hab über msi Afterburner +120 und +300 eingestellt.

Sind laut Anzeige ein Boost von ca 1500 und Speicher 7600.

Ob das jetzt am Spiel liegt oder daran weiß ich nicht.
Wie könnte man das rausfinden?

Wenn das eh nur 2-3fps bringen sollte dann denke ich lass ich es sowieso wieder normal.

Was ich noch fragen wollte, ohne Spannungsänderung wieviel geht da ungefähr? Weil das habe ich nämlich nicht gemacht vll liegt es auch daran. Leidet da die Haltbarkeit sehr wenn man die Spannung ändert? Möchte nämlich schon gerne die nächsten 2-3 Jahre damit auskommen


----------



## plagestonecold (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

hallo zusammen,



gibt es nen trick, denn ich kann im msi afterburner und auch im gigabyte oc guru den spichertakt meiner karte nicht erhöhen.
sobald ich auf übernehmen bzw. apply anklicke, geht der wert wieder zurück auf std.    

danke schonmal


----------



## Zypharium (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Ich habe nun auch heute meine G1 erhalten und bin einfach überwältigt, denn die Leistung und Übertaktbarkeit dieser Grafikkarte steht in keinem Verhältnis zu meinen bisherigen Grafikkarten (GTX 670 SLI). Was mich besonders erfreut, ist, dass die Temperatur lächerlich gering ist. Im Idle bewegen wir uns bei 25 bis 30 Grad und beim Zocken und Benchmarken habe ich es nicht geschafft, über 60 Grad zu kommen. Meine alten Grafikkarten waren so dermaßen heiß und laut, dass man auf einen Herd für seine Spiegeleier verzichten konnte und selbst eine Schutzmaske keine Hilfe mehr bot. Jedenfalls muss bis Mai (The Witcher 3) die zweite G1 in meine Wohnung flattern. 

Was die 3,5 GB anbelangt, so habe ich AC: Unity und Shadow of Mordor getestet. Bei maximaler Einstellung hatte ich bei beiden 3650 MB VRAM-Auslastung, allerdings überhaupt keine Ruckler. Es lief so flüssig, dass ich das Ganze als Lüge abstempeln wollte. Nein, war ein Witz. Ich denke mal, dass ich einfach Glück gehabt habe oder der neuste Treiber von gestern nur so gut ist.

Momentan habe ich meine G1 folgendermaßen übertaktet:

- Core Clock + 124 MHz
- Memory Clock + 297 MHz
- keine Erhöhung der Voltage

Ich erreiche damit die 1504 MHz, allerdings denke ich, dass noch mehr möglich ist. Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Abstürze und habe 20 verschiedene und aktuelle Spiele getestet.

Seid ihr noch dabei oder habt ihr euch mit eurer Grenze abgefunden?


----------



## SureNot (18. April 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



Zypharium schrieb:


> Seid ihr noch dabei oder habt ihr euch mit eurer Grenze abgefunden?



Meine 970 G1 ging zurück. Primär wegen des 3,5 GB Debakels, aber ich war auch nicht zufrieden mit der Karte. Es ist mir zuwider das die an sich gute GPU von dem zu kleinen Speicherinterface ausgebremst wird. Die G1 könnte 15% schneller sein wenn sie ein 384Bit Interface hätte. Ein weiteres Problem waren die Taktsprünge: Bei einer gewissen Temperatur springt der GPU Takt um 13 Mhz nach unten und irgendwann wieder nach oben. Die Spannung regelte nicht schnell genug hinterher und die Karte wurde deswegen instabil.

Jetzt warte ich auf die 980 Ti oder R9 390X


----------



## Matriach (18. April 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



coco1811 schrieb:


> Hat sonst niemand hier Erfahrungen mit der Gigabyte beim Übertakten?



Meine Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Superoverclock) läuft mit zusätzlichen OC mit folgenden Spezifikationen bei Benchmark wie Heaven oder Valley ohne Probleme durch.
GPU Clock: Base/Boost 1328/1479 (+150Mhz) Memory Clock: 7810 (+800Mhz)

Die Karte ist bei mir zurzeit ein Lückenfüller, verbaut wird dann eine Geforce GTX 980ti. 
(Sobald diese mal released wird) 

Grüße


----------



## DJ_Michii (30. April 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

So nach nun 3 Tagen langen Zocken kann ich nun denke ich davon reden meine GTX 970 Gaming G1 von MSI gamestable zu haben, keine Bildfehler, keine Abstürze in den Spielen wo ich Zocke. (Battlefield Hardline, Heros of the Storm, GTAV, Fifa 15)

Hab sie auf

VCore: 0 (mag keine Spannung erhöhren..)
Power Limit: 110% (noch nie höhr als 80% gesehen, komischerweise?)
Temp Limit: 75 (läuft meiste Zeit bei etwa 59-62°C)
Core Clock: +175 (1529MHZ Boost)
Memory Clock: 0 (noch)

Nun wollte ich mich an den Memory Clock ran machen, bis wieviel MHZ merkt man da fps unterschiede ? (gerade für GTAV interessant) da ich da wegen MSAA doch ab und an mal FPS einbrüche habe (45-100fps)
Hab mal gelesen das man da durch nur 1-2 fps mehr bekommt, naja immerhin die 2 fps hätte ich gerne.
Wieviel MHZ brauch ich da in etwa beim Memory Clock ?

Core Takt würde zwar mehr gehen, aber sobald ich auch nur 10 mehr anhebe kommt der Treiber reset beim Zocken.. aber auch latte, reicht ja so.
In Valley dagegen lief sie mit +190 60Min durch ohne Spannung, aber naja, wills ja Gamestable haben und nicht Benchmark stable


----------



## SureNot (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*



DJ_Michii schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich mich an den Memory Clock ran machen, bis wieviel MHZ merkt man da fps unterschiede ?



Im Anhang sind meine Testergebnisse. Ab einem GPU Clock von 1000 MHz und höher wird die 970 GPU durch das zu kleine Speicherinterface gebremst. 3600 bis 4000 Mhz sind (je nach Spiel) das Maximum. 



DJ_Michii schrieb:


> In Valley dagegen lief sie mit +190 60Min durch ohne Spannung



Unigine Valley und Heaven sind sehr OC freundlich. Spiele sind oft deutlich kritischer.


----------



## scania_r430 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hi,

Meine 970 von Gigabyte  (g1 gaming) läuft momentan absolut Stabil bei 1620mhz core clock und 7750 memory clock. Mit meiner eigens erstellten Lüfterkurve komme ich nach 2h 100% Auslastung auf angenehme 72°. Dabei drehen die Lüfter auf 60-65%. Ordentliche Karte. Hab wohl in der Silikon Lotterie Glück gehabt.


----------



## Berserkervmax (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Mod Bios* Max Unleashed BIOS* aus dem Overclock.net
GIGABYTE GTX 9xx/10xx G1 GAMING H2O/AIR BIOS Tweaking ┌(o益o)┐

150% PLmöglich  / steht auf 112%
100mV extra möglich  / eff 1,31Volt

1585Mhz Rock stabile
4000Mhz Vram RockS.

Getestet mit:
BF4
TombRaider
Doom
FarCry Primal
The Wither 3

Bench Taktung bei 100% Lüfter
1640MHZ GPU / 4075Mhz VRam


----------



## cap82 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Klingt gut, wie sind die Temps? Auf 100% will ich nicht gerade zocken...


----------



## Berserkervmax (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Mit der Spieleinstellung 
72-76% Lüfter 1750-2200RPM
gpu <80°C

Für Takte über 1600Mhz darf meine GPU nicht über 72°C kommen

Probiers aus.
Gibt für jede Revision ein Bios.
Wenn nicht gefällt einfach dein Bios ( vorher sichern !!!!) und zurück Flashen.

Aber das Mod Bios ist ohne Eingriffe mit dem Afterburner 100% original.
Erst wenn du die Spannung >87mV stellst wird der Boost auf 1531Mhz fest gestellt und regelt auch nicht mehr runter.

Muss also nicht immer 1,31Volt "ertragen" wenn du es nicht brauchst !

Das Bios läuft ganz normal auf den ersten Blick....


----------



## thomasoeli (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hi Berserkervmax,

ich wollte auch gerade die Unleashed Version flashen, aber ich erhalte in NVFLASH64 eine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe soweit alles verglichen und auch das alte Bios gesichert. Als Bios Version ist die letzte, originale F51 installiert.

Im Anhang siehst du Screenshots aus GPUZ und dem Maxwell Bios Tweaker, wo ich beide Versionen gegenüber gestellt habe. Es ist denke ich gut zu sehen, dass ich die richtige Version geladen habe. Mein Monitor ist übrigens via DVI-D verbunden, so dass ich hier die "DD-Unleashed Version" nutze. 

Im Anhang findest du auch einen Screenshot zur Fehlermeldung im Flash-Tool. CMD habe ich übrigens als Admin gestartet. Das BS ist Windows 10 (aktuell). Ich habe es auch ohne installierten Nvidia Grafiktreiber probiert, aber leider mit gleichem Fehler. Zum Flashen habe ich die Unleashed Datei übrigens umbenannt, weil ich nicht den langen Namen eingeben wollte. Sollte eigentlich nicht stören.

Leider kann ich meinen eigenen Fehler nicht finden, weil ich der Meinung bin alles richtig geprüft zu haben.

Hast du/ihr noch einen Tipp für mich?

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## thomasoeli (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Lösung im Netz gefunden und es hat funktioniert! 

1. ProtectOff gesetzt
2. Grafikkarte im Device Manager deaktiviert
3. GeForce Experience beendet

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PattiMei (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming übertakten*

Hallo, ich habe meine mit dem "Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker" geflasht. 
- 
Hatte mal Furmark laufen lassen um schnell mal gucken zu können obs evtl.  Artefaktegibt ohne ein Spiel starten zu müssen, 
dabei habe ich bemerkt das Furmark Sie nur bis 1000Mhz Kerntakt arbeiten lassen hat und der TDP ausgelastet auf 99,4-100%hat, 
danach habe ich im oben genannten Tweaker die Watt-Annahme erhöht auf jeweils dem maximalen wo die Anschlüsse (1 6-Pin und 1 8-Pin) liefern können "Bedeutet: 66W vom Mainboard + 75W vom 6-Pin + 150W vom 8-Pin = 291W. 
Zwar lief sie im Stresstest drotzdem nich auf Max (nur 200Mhz mehr) aber der TDP dann auf 95%. In einem Spiel "The Division" meine ich auch ca. 5 FFps mehr zu haben  
- 
-
Die allgemeinen Werte meiner GTX 970 G1: 
> Core: 1481 Mhz (fester maximale Takt, Boosttakt identisch) 
> VRAM: 3755 Mhz (4000 Mhz brachte Artefakte) 
> Lüfter: im Idle auf 0 
> Voltage: 1275mV 
- 
- 
LG 
 PattiMei


----------

